# Bad tank mates for Amano shrimp



## idris (8 Jun 2011)

I've been reading a few threads on species X and Y being bad/ok with shrimp as tank mates. 
I understand there is a general size rule (if it fits in it's mouth ...) but does anyone have a general list (preferably English names, not Latin  ) for fish that either are, or are not ok with Amanos.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Bad tank mated for Amano shrimp*

i dont think theres a need for a list.

ive had a betta harras a HUGE amano to death, ive had other bettas with amanos no problem...
at the moment i have a pair of Apistogramma caca's sharing a tank with an amano, and they dont even seem to notice him.

its trial and error really, i dont think you can decide based on others experience 100% set in stone you will be ok.

there are fish less likely to attack amanos but id say that just using your noodle, tiger babrs are most likely going to hit amanos hard, something like rasboras are less likely not.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2011)

If the fish can fit the shrimp in its mouth, there is always the possibility that it will go for one, once it gets a taste it won't leave them alone. Found that out the hard away with my Bosemani and 20 amanos! They lasted 5 minutes once they tasted one!


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Bad tank mated for Amano shrimp*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> i dont think theres a need for a list.
> 
> ive had a betta harras a HUGE amano to death, ive had other bettas with amanos no problem...
> at the moment i have a pair of Apistogramma caca's sharing a tank with an amano, and they dont even seem to notice him.
> ...



Saying that Ryan, a list of safer fish would certainly be helpful to most ppl. I wouldn't know that Tiger Barbs are no-no for amanos. They are pretty small fish, generally speaking. I know that they are nipping when kept in low number with other fish, but that doesn't necessarily mentally lead to "will eat your shrimpies!"

I agree that the list shouldn't be titled "Fish that are SAFE to keep with shrimp" as each situation is slightly different. Maybe "Fish that are more likely to be safe with shrimp".

I saw Rummy Nosed Tetras with Amano shrimp at TGM, so I assume they are pretty safe.


----------



## idris (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Bad tank mated for Amano shrimp*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Maybe "Fish that are more likely to be safe with shrimp"


Pretty much what inwas thinking of.


----------



## Mortis (11 Jun 2011)

I think the only fish that are safe for amanos are Ottos


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Jun 2011)

Mortis said:
			
		

> I think the only fish that are safe for amanos are Ottos



I don't see my Chili Rasbora being a threat anytime soon.


----------



## Bobtastic (14 Jun 2011)

Lol, doesn't it take 2-3 of them to take down a food granule?!


----------



## NeilW (15 Jun 2011)

Stiphodon gobies are fine too, at least mine is with my CRS.


----------

